# GTA safe or not?



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been following the daily news over Toronto CTV channel, the daily news is always scary .. there is huge amount of homicides and murders. is this meaning it is horrible insecure or the media is focusing on accidents mainly and not focusing on positive news ...

kindly advice , i am about to relocate and my family gets the impression it is insecure at all .. what is teh reality here ?

thanks


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

If you think about it,toronto is a major city which covers a large area, so it will have a share of crime like any other major city world wide. Have you been to Toronto?, we found it one of the most friendly cities we have ever visited, the people went out of their way to help when asked and spend some time with us, no matter where you go you will always have few bad apples, Toronto is one of the safer cities world wide.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

snjm said:


> I have been following the daily news over Toronto CTV channel, the daily news is always scary .. there is huge amount of homicides and murders. is this meaning it is horrible insecure or the media is focusing on accidents mainly and not focusing on positive news ...
> 
> kindly advice , i am about to relocate and my family gets the impression it is insecure at all .. what is teh reality here ?
> 
> thanks


I lived in Toronto for 7 years and also visited there as recently as April 2010. It's one of the safest cities in North America. As for "huge amount of homicides", I don't know where you get that impression. Have you checked the number of Toronto murders each year? The numbers are very low for a city of that size.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> I have been following the daily news over Toronto CTV channel, the daily news is always scary .. there is huge amount of homicides and murders. is this meaning it is horrible insecure or the media is focusing on accidents mainly and not focusing on positive news ...
> 
> kindly advice , i am about to relocate and my family gets the impression it is insecure at all .. what is teh reality here ?
> 
> thanks


I don't know from where you get your information but Toronto is one of the safest cities in which to live.
Crime in Toronto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't know from where you get your information but Toronto is one of the safest cities in which to live.
> Crime in Toronto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Agreed. I think one of the reasons that murders are such news in Toronto is because there are so few of them that they make headlines when they do occur. In many other North American cities, there wouldn't be enough time to impart other news if they reported every murder.


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Agreed. I think one of the reasons that murders are such news in Toronto is because there are so few of them that they make headlines when they do occur. In many other North American cities, there wouldn't be enough time to impart other news if they reported every murder.


This is what I expected that they come regularly on news cause it is irregular to happen, and this is top news to be reported to public on TV .. Thanks all for contribution


----------

